# Crappiest Pipe Tool Ever Appears at JR Cigars



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I regret to advise that the once stout, reliable Czech multi-tool sold by JR Cigars (and just about everyone else) has been replaced at the JR/Selma, NC, store with a sorry look alike. It is a flimsy stamped PAS and smaller in all dimensions. It retains the characteristic patterning on the tamper arm but it is a whole new ballgame. 

Heads up, JR's. I'd pay the extra dime for the other one.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

And Czech Pipe Tools are not even expensive.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I picked up a few of these from justforhim.com thinking they were the normal czech pipe tools, big mistake. I haven't used them yet.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

YAHOO! Time to put my "classic" models up for sale on fleabay!! 
Maybe a trade for some Stonehaven? *nyuck, nyuck*


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

While I have one or three of the Czech tools, plus a smattering of other ones, I always find myself carrying the Brebbia square "nail" pipe tool. It is simplicity in itself, yet classic IMHO.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I like those brebbia ones too. I usually use a Sheffield pipe knife though, I like the shape of the tamper, and it has a nice weight. I almost never use the czech tool.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

I have one of those Czech tools but I have only used it ONCE. I have a small screwdriver tool that works fantastically. Has a flat side and a somewhat sharper (phillips head side). I think altogether that it has the perfect weight for a tamper.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

CWL said:


> While I have one or three of the Czech tools, plus a smattering of other ones, I always find myself carrying the Brebbia square "nail" pipe tool. It is simplicity in itself, yet classic IMHO.


Those are my go to tampers as well. Plus I like horses, so that's a plus for me. I wouldn't mind finding one of those Peterson crystal Sherlock Holmes in my stocking on Christmas morning though.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I have some czech pipe tools but I like plain pipe nails better. The paddle end makes a nice snuff spoon too.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> I picked up a few of these from justforhim.com thinking they were the normal czech pipe tools, big mistake. I haven't used them yet.






























Guess which one is the quality product.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Those are my go to tampers as well. Plus I like horses, so that's a plus for me. I wouldn't mind finding one of those Peterson crystal Sherlock Holmes in my stocking on Christmas morning though.


Ditto, but they you have to find something to use as a poker.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> Guess which one is the quality product.


What is the difference between the two? I had never felt the original Czech ones were all that solid to begin with.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

CWL said:


> What is the difference between the two? I had never felt the original Czech ones were all that solid to begin with.


It's just real flimsy compared to the Czech version, I betcha it would bend prying open a tin even.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> It's just real flimsy compared to the Czech version, I betcha it would bend prying open a tin even.


It does! tried opening a tin today with it and had to very careful since it was bending first befor breaking the seal. however it was 1.79 so.....


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> It does! tried opening a tin today with it and had to very careful since it was bending first befor breaking the seal. however it was 1.79 so.....


That just sucks.

I paid $5 bucks for a 3 pack of the good tools at pipesandcigars.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I picked up one of these locally when I decided to try the pipe again, with the thought that I'd get something else when I lost it.










Unfortunately, i still haven't lost it, and now I'm used to it.

I also have a Brebbia pipe nail, but the cats use it more than I do. You'd have to ask them where it is.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I did order the better one on ebay for a couple bucks so hopefully they dont try pulling a fast one on me.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

MarkC said:


> I picked up one of these locally when I decided to try the pipe again, with the thought that I'd get something else when I lost it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's on of my faves - currently MIA. It'll pop up again.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

MarkC said:


> I picked up one of these locally when I decided to try the pipe again, with the thought that I'd get something else when I lost it.
> 
> [ ]
> 
> ...





Mister Moo said:


> That's on of my faves - currently MIA. It'll pop up again.


Ditto, I use one that is now really beat up that came with a Savinelli lighter (the lighter was worthless), and I found one like it on theBay and got it for a song so thats the backup.

I prefer to use a dime to pry open tins, dimes are cheaper than these pipe tools!


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 21, 2010)

Seems like they both should work fine... Its just a pipe tamper and pick... layball:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I use a nail that I found on the ground at a construction site.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

IMHO, this is the best pipe tool ever made. Cost about ten bucks. I have 3 of them and never use anything else.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> IMHO, this is the best pipe tool ever made. Cost about ten bucks. I have 3 of them and never use anything else.


I've tried to edit my previous post but cannot do so. I'll try to attach the photo below.

The photo will not attach and I do not know what the problem is. Sorry!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I see it :thumb:


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I picked up one of these locally when I decided to try the pipe again, with the thought that I'd get something else when I lost it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tamper on this one broke after only 5 months! I am glad I kept my 12 year old Czech tool.


----------

